# الجملة والعبارة



## Mejeed

*مرحبا ..
كيف نميز بين العبارة والجملة ؟
أم أن إحداهما أعم من الأخرى ؟
أم أنهما شيء واحد ؟*


----------



## Mahaodeh

من أي ناحية؟ إذا كنت تقصد من ناحية النحو والصرف، فهناك جملة فقط ولا يوجد عبارة.
الجملة هي مجموعة من الكلمات كاملة المعنى، أي أنها تحتوي على كامل الأجزاء التي تحتاج إليها ليكتمل المعنى: في حالة الجملة الاسمية فهذا يعني إنها تحتوي على المبتدأ والخبر أو ما يقوم مقامهما، وفي حالة الجملة الفعلية فهي تحتوي على فعل وفاعل وقد تحتوي على مفعول أو مفعولين إن كان الفعل متعد. أما العبارة، في لا تُذكر في قواعد اللغة العربية

إذا كنت تقصد من ناحية المعنى، فحسب لسان العرب الجملة: "جماعة كل شيء بكماله من الحساب وغيره" والعبارة: ما يُعبَّرُ عنه من الكلام وغيره.

ولكن في اللغة الإنجليزية هناك فرق بين:
sentence , phrase
الأولى تطابق الجملة في اللغة العربية حسب التعريف والثانية، ال
phrase
لا يوجد مثلها في قواعد اللغة العربية، يُقصد بها كلمتان أو أكثر تعطي معنى منعين إلا أن هذا المعنى لا يتجاوز ما يسمونه بالإنجليزية ال
noun
مثلا، كأنك تقول بالعربية: المدينة المنورة. المعنى هنا ليس كاملا لأن المدينة المنورة صفة وموصوف وليست جملة من مبتدأ وخبر - فاصطلح الناس على أن يسموا هذا عبارة. والاستخدام هذا بالطبع حديث وليس قديم، ولكن في رأيي أن كونه حديث لا يلغي أهميته، على الأقل في عصرنا هذا

هذا ما أعرفه أنا عن الموضوع، والله أعلم​


----------



## Mejeed

اجابة وافية .
شكرا جزيلا .


----------

